# West Galveston Bay



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

sun was shining this morning, wind laid, and the temp went to 70. i had to get out for a while. got my #1 fishin buddy to go with me(wasn't too hard to talk him into ditchin cleaning the garage). didn't slay em, but had a great time and the day was beautiful. trout on a mullet colored catch 2000 and red on a chrome/yellow rattle trap.


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Yall ain't freezing like we are in Sunny Fla. Don't see any ice floating. Or as some call it Baha Alabama!:thumbsup:


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Nice look'in eats there. Thanks for the pics! It keeps me hopeful for a long weekend at Pier 19.


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

Fishing is always more productive than cleaning the garage...at least at my house..haha...nice catch...


----------

